# Foot Bath Questions Please!



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

We've recently build a foot bath structure for one of our goats with some serious foot issues. I have a few questions and I hope some of you can shed some light on them. I've included a photo of what we build so that it might help answer some of these questions. Tonight we used a parts cleaning brush to clean the mater out from her claws.
[attachment=0:vr73hc4o]Foot Bath.JPG[/attachment:vr73hc4o]
[attachment=1:vr73hc4o]Brian cleaning Pennys feet.JPG[/attachment:vr73hc4o]
1. This was the first time we used it and we only had bleach so that and water, is what we used. 
-What would you recommend I use?
-How long should the solution last. If the water evaporates, does the solution become too concentrated?
-I really don't want to use something that stings if possible. This girl thinks that every time I look at her, I'm going to give her a poke or doctor her hurting feet.
2. Is there a way to modify this so that the goat doesn't want to drink it?
3. I know goats hate to get their feet wet. How deep do you think it needs to be?
4. If I feel like her issue is resolved, how often should I soak her and how long does she need to stand in it.
Thanks guys! I really, really like this girl and don't want to kill her if at all possible. We've had a hard time getting her problem solved and I'm afraid she's going to affect the rest of the herd eventually. She had a rough start to life with no hoof care and I think her nutritional start was rough as well. She is such a good baby sitter and such a kind girl. I love her a lot.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Bleach dissipates very quickly so I would not worry about it getting strong. I would not count on it doing anything to kill bacteria after a couple of hours if that. Other than that I can't help. Only one of my does ever had problems with hoof rot and spraying it with product from Lowes called greenology organic kitchen cleaner twice a day for three days normally cleared it up.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks xymenah! I didn't know that.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That is a really neat contraption you built!! I agree that the bleach will evaporate quickly like the water so it may end up needing to be refilled overtime you use it. Maybe you could pour the bleach back into a caped container between uses and reuse it at least a few times.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

To keep the goat from drinking, you might have to tie her up in it. Make it short enough so that she can't reach the water. I think it should be deep enough to cover her whole hoof. It sure is a really good idea too!


----------



## -aletha- (Sep 7, 2013)

Does anyone know where I could find a shallow tray like that for my goats? I haven't been able to find one at any of the farm supply stores here in town and haven't had much luck online either


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

When my goats had a horrible fungus on their hoofs I soaked each foot in a bucket of iodine and water for 5 minutes each and left him on the stand until his feet dried (I used a blower to speed the process) this seemed to help though. Maybe Epsom salt would help?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

-aletha- said:


> Does anyone know where I could find a shallow tray like that for my goats? I haven't been able to find one at any of the farm supply stores here in town and haven't had much luck online either


Sometimes nurseries have flats from holding water under plants that would work great.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a pair of soaking booties for feet therapy. If I need to do the whole herd, we make a squeeze chute into which we "run" them through 2x/day to get to their house. We leave it open so if they feel up to it, they can walk to their house themselves. We close the gate in the morning and that's the only way out to pasture is through the hoof bath. We actually use an old grill lid (rectangle) for the foot bath itself with a piece of cow mat laid in the bottom. 

I like copper or zinc mixture. I don't think I would personally use bleach in a large area as such, just for issues with chemicals, and the possibility of drinking. With zinc and copper you don't need to worry much. 

Neat contraption!!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I use copper sulfate and water as a foot soak/spray for the goats (and horses) when it's muddy. It kills foot rot and helps keep the feet dry. Plus the CS is cheap and holds up, unlike bleach that beaks down right away.

I like your set up, very, very nice! I use a shallow plastic tote (like the ones you store stuff under the bed in) because I just don't have the tools or the smarts to make cool stuff like that!

I also use the same stuff as a footbath for me if I have gone someplace with goats, sheep, horses, cattle, dogs or deer. I leave it out at the top of my driveway and slosh thru it when I get out of the car.


----------

